# What type of crankcase oil?



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been looking through threads and tried the search function but I can't seem to find anything about Pros and Cons of Synthetic / Dino oil. This type of open question has been gone over on a regular basis on a couple Harley forums I visit but I haven't seen it here.

I have a 2 year old Platinum 30 SHO with the 414cc engine. I thought read in my manual that synthetic oil wasn't recommended and to use regular dino oil. Is there a benefit to using synthetic in a snow blower? I figure it would be better because of the easier flowing on cold starts. 

Appreciate any advice... 

Glenn


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*If you change the oil every year and use the right weight oil. then NO it does not make a difference for anything.*


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

5W30 Syn and don't think anything more about it. Even the manual recommends 5W30 Syn. How can you go wrong?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Blackstar said:


> I figure it would be better because of the easier flowing on cold starts.
> 
> Appreciate any advice...
> 
> Glenn


You answered your own question on why it may be better.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

GoBlowSnow said:


> 5W30 Syn and don't think anything more about it. Even the manual recommends 5W30 Syn. How can you go wrong?


I figured as much but wasn't sure. The wording in my manual was vague. "5W-30 oil is recommended for general use (synthetic oil is an acceptable alternative). " I think Syn would be better. Thank you


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *If you change the oil every year and use the right weight oil. then NO it does not make a difference for anything.*


I've changed it both years I've owned it. This year I was curious whether or not synthetic was better. We get pretty cold winters up here in Nova Scotia. Thanks for the reply.

Glenn


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> You answered your own question on why it may be better.


Yup... Just checking on what others have had good luck with,... Thanks..

Glenn


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I have ran 10w30 non syn up here in the frozen tundra. AND NEVER EVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH IT.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *I have ran 10w30 non syn up here in the frozen tundra. AND NEVER EVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH IT.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


I haven't had any problems here either. Just wondering about the best oil for long life. We get extreme cold weather here in Jan-Feb. Sometimes below -20C. Want to make sure I'm making the right choice of lube. Thanks again


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*As long as it is a good brand and you change it every year. then you will be fine does not matter if it is syn or DYNO oil. *


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

For the extra few dollars, I run synthetic in all my toys. Mainly for piece of mind. It's cheap insurance.


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

I too run synthetic oils in cars, and toys. It is better during cold starts which I feel is a benefit for snowblower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

_Is there a benefit to using synthetic in a snow blower? I figure it would be better because of the easier flowing on cold starts. _

from what I know, the only benefit to using synthetic is extended oil drains, and I think cold starts would need a lower viscosity like 5w30 or 0w30


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Any questions?


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

GoBlowSnow said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3ZT-heGysg
> 
> Any questions?


Question answered... Thank you.


----------



## Cody (Sep 13, 2016)

I use Amsoil Signature (full Syn) in my cars and so I also use the 5W30 Amsoil in the Ariens as well. Being that it only takes 20 ounces, cost is no factor and I do believe in the Amsoil product after using them for 12 years. If I did not already have the Amsoil on the shelf in my garage, I'd probably buy some Mobil 1(runner up to Amsoil IMHO).


----------

